# EPG time right but guide wrong?



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello,
I tried a search for this issue, but no luck. My 811 EPG has the correct time, but many times if a movie has 15 minutes or so left, the EPG will list the upcoming movie instead of the currently showing movie. Then once the movie has already started, the guide still shows the start time in parentheses next to the title as if it had not started yet. Because of this I have missed manual recording of programs because I couldn't tell at a glance whether or not they had started.

I haven't really noticed which channels, but Cinemax, HBO, and Showtime all do this. The software version is 380. 

Is there a way to get the guide to reflect the current broadcast instead of the next? Even though the guide says something else, the info button will display the title of the current program.

Thanks!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The time in paranthesis is the time the show is due to start. This is not unique to the 811. The EPG is broken down into 30 minute segments so movies that don't start on the hour are handle by the bracketing you see. 

It would be nice to have a finer granularity in the EPG (15 minutes perhaps) but currently this is a works as designed.


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, it didn't do this before as far as I can remember. The LAG that is... 

For instance it shows that Pyrokinesis is currently playing on Showtime beyond (shows it's in progress, highlighted in yellow), but it is now 5:28. Next to Pyrokinesis it shows Grave of the Vampire should begin at 5:20 according to the parentheses. Ok, now at 5:29 the guide jumped to Grave of the Vampire, and shows it has already started. So it was 9 minutes into the next program before the guide "caught up." When I tune into a station, the programming and time and right but sometimes the "info" button still displays info about the prior programming.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure about the nuances of the info block on the 811. Been a while since I had mine running. I can tell you though the 811 EPG has been in 30 minute blocksegements since the beginning. What you describe on the EPG is normal behaivor. 

My guess is you are noticing it because in past you have been watching things mainly that fall on the 30 increments. Also, If you have say a two 15 minute shows in the same 30 minute segment, It will actually not show one of the segments. This is still true with the 622 and 211s as far as I know. With all difference between channels today and the games the networks are playing, Dish could use a more flexible EPG.


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Barry. I hadn't noticed it but that makes sense. You're right--seems like there are more programs that ever starting at :20 after or :15 after.


----------

